# Poll: What do you think of non-tabletop 40k fans?



## Platypus5 (Apr 7, 2010)

By "non-tabletop" I mean fluffies, dawn of war players who don't play tabletop at all, and so forth. Do you accept them, or do you find them annoying?

I myself don't play tabletop. I don't have the money to put together an army, the hand-eye coordination to paint them, the time to play the game, or the strategic understanding to manage the army. (I still haven't graduated from normal difficulty in DoW)

If you do want to choose one of the 1st 3 choices, that is OKAY. Your vote is anonymous, and I want to know what you think.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I've been in this hobby for 10 years, I own a 2000pts BA army and the makings of a similar sized Codex Marine army and I've played less than 1 game a year on average! But on the flip side I own 90% of all BL 40K books and good percentage of the Fantasy books, I love the fluff etc.


----------



## Platypus5 (Apr 7, 2010)

I must say, compared to other online communities, the 40k community is _much_ nicer and more supportive. 

I mean, the world of warcraft forums were a nightmare, where your status depended on your "armory" profile. People were dismissed as noobs and trolls.

The politcs forums are no better......


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

I don't have an issue with people who like 40k, the more the merrier, right? I'd like them to have an army (more people to play against) but it's ok if they don't. I read books based on games I don't play, so why shouldn't they?


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

I honestly havent beaten DoW past the easiest setting >.< But then again I don't really play the game for the difficulty, I play it to watch a bunch of dreads, preds, and land raiders run everything over. 

The only thing I don't like about the strictly videogame guys is when they are incomprehensably arrogant and think they know everything about the hobby just because they beat DoW on the hardest difficulty. That gets on my nerves. 

Having said that, the vast majority of them are quite nice folks and I welcome them to the community with open arms.


----------



## xXRich07Xx (Apr 24, 2010)

I don't like arrogant people period. Whether they actually participate in the hobby or are vidja game players.

I started with playing DOW and DOW 2 and decided that I would plop down the cash to get started with the hobby. 200 dollars later and still no IG models lol.


----------



## jimbob1254 (Apr 22, 2009)

My uncles dont play table top at all but they like Dawn of war and like the models but dont own any. I dont mind this at all, or anyone in the same position, the way I see it if they enjoy any part of the hobby then I am happy(Gives me something to talk about to them).
I dont see where this hate towards people who dont play comes from :dunno:
I know ther can be some annoying little kids who think they know everything because they play DoW but hey just ignore them and move on 
My thoughts anyway

Cheers

Jimbob


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

People are people. As long as you dont insualt someones army (if you dont play tabletop) i have no problem with you, i like the fluff as much as the game/games (DOW 2 chaos is rap!). I just dont like the people who think they know everything about tabletop and havent even played a game (they go buy the codex,learn it by heart, and appently that makes them better than you).


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

I don't really mind it when people are entirely video game or fluff-focused, but I do find it difficult to hold a conversation with them about the hobby since I'm so intensely game-focused.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

The only thing lower than a 40k non-tabletop fanboy is a magic player.



CCGs are a pox on gaming. 

We don't allow them in my club.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I like them, and ideally would help them all to learn to be good at the 'real' game too...the problem is when they think they know plenty about the tabletop game because of their playing DoW, reading fluff, etc...but this is in no way limited to (or, really, even linked to) their lack of playing the tabletop game. These people exist within the tt gaming community too, and are often worse. Even *I* don't know everything - hard as it may be to believe...


----------



## marcch (Apr 1, 2008)

I've been playing tabletop "wargames" since the 60's way, way before video games...anyone remember "pong"? I play both tabletop and video versions of 40K including DOWII. Obviously tabletop is not the same as video. Table top gaming requires a much bigger time & money investment as well as superior social skills. It's the social and personal creative aspect that keeps me in the tabletop arena. Video games are nice but do not allow for any creative input aside from what some programmer has allowed you to have, which is a bit lame. The video gamers enjoy the same "universe" so you should not totally disregard them or their point of view as it is just another aspect of the hobby, if somewhat limited in it's scope.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

I think it adds diversity to the community on whole and the thing I find about people who play the video games first then join the hobby side are more fun to play against as they play more fun lists then just plain competitive as they see say kroot as good unit other than just pointless or will take a defiler over obliterators because of what they do in the video game and not for the efficiency on the table top


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm in both camps as I have 30K of Fantasy/40K models and play probably 20/30 games a month. I'm also a massive Console player..360/playstation mainly. I hate playing games on a Computer though, including DoW..I need a controller in my hands.

I don't 'hate' anybody or consider anyone simplistic/lower than me just because they have different interests to me...that is being arrogant and immature, and not worth the effort. If people treated me in such a way I'd just ignore them..unless they pushed the point.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

what irks me is when non-TT players come over to you and start "advising" you to do things with a unit on the TT that they can't actually do in the game but they can on DoW. 

and when you tell them that the unit doesn't have that particular piece of wargear or that ability, they get all uppity and try to tell you that they do coz it's their favourite tactic on DoW unish:


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Blue Liger said:


> I think it adds diversity to the community on whole and the thing I find about people who play the video games first then join the hobby side are more fun to play against as they play more fun lists then just plain competitive as they see say kroot as good unit other than just pointless or will take a defiler over obliterators because of what they do in the video game and not for the efficiency on the table top


Kroot ARE good, used properly! :laugh: :grin:


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Katie Drake said:


> I don't really mind it when people are entirely video game or fluff-focused, but I do find it difficult to hold a conversation with them about the hobby since I'm so intensely game-focused.


Im with KD on this one (I voted for option 3).

I have nothing against them, but find it hard to talk to them.
If one of them started talking about how they upgraded all their buildings and sent all the most powerful stuff into the opponents base (or whatever it is they do), i would be like.....:dunno:

I've played the video game once before, and i found it was no comparison to the real thing (tabletop). Was basically the same as any other RTS, just with different graphics.

Although i have to admit, it is a perfect gateway to draw in new players for the tabletop game/hobby, and that is always a great thing. :victory:


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

TheKingElessar said:


> Kroot ARE good, used properly! :laugh: :grin:


I agree but I know so many people who think they suck - mind you these players are usually orks and are comparing them to the standard ork boy!


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Blue Liger said:


> I agree but I know so many people who think they suck - mind you these players are usually orks and are comparing them to the standard ork boy!


HAH! The closest analogue is Kommandos...and Kroot are FAR superior to Kommandos...


----------



## Chumbalaya (May 17, 2010)

chromedog said:


> The only thing lower than a 40k non-tabletop fanboy is a magic player.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aye, they should all be dragged out into the street and shot

We all enjoy the same-ish universe here, why would it matter how you do so?


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

I think it's fine for them to enjoy whatever facets they wish. Their understanding will be less, whether they focus on pure fluff, just the video-games, etc. But they are still valid fans.


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

Gotta take each of them as they come. I only really got into the tabletop because of DOW, so anyone that asks questions about my mini's in referance to the game I'm more then happy to help out.

The only thing that bothers me about it is how unbalanced DoW is compared to the TT. It gives people the wrong impression about how the TT is played and how powerful certain armies are. One kid at my club loved DoW and thought that the SM army is just as powerful in the TT as the RTS, he was in for a big surprise.

Just have to ask though, why the hate on CCG's? they bring in a lot of money at most shops, why all the hate?


----------



## Ascendant (Dec 11, 2008)

I think DoW is a legitimate part of the hobby, but I can see the inconsistencies between the rules being a problem. Imagine being able to field 4 plasma guns per IG squad on the table!


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

my friend bought dow 2 dark crusade and im trying to convince him to get an army of his own so we can get some serious gaming in. we have already played a few games with my 5,000 point DA army with him using 'nilla marines. 

_The only thing lower than a 40k non-tabletop fanboy is a magic player._

I play magic and the shop that was by me(the owner had to close) anyone who came in either to play magic or what not eventually got a 40k or fantasy army so why the hate??


----------



## solkan (Apr 24, 2008)

As a wargamer, modeler and painter, someone who only likes the non-tabletop parts of 40k is an alien to me. But I'm okay with the existence of aliens.


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

I enjoy both, though I do wish the current codices/ army builds reflected the fluff better.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

It was DoW that got me into the hobby. Now I spend most of my time in the hobby.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Again, Dow Got me back into the hobby after being out for 14 years so i see the games as a necessary part of the tabletop games promotional machine.


----------



## arturslv (May 12, 2010)

I myself don't play table-top, too complex for me. But all the tiny thingies seem attractive, more diverse than DoW. Ant this community is awesome. As far as I have checked, no trolling is going on. A nice place to meet people.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

arturslv said:


> I myself don't play table-top, too complex for me. But all the tiny thingies seem attractive, more diverse than DoW. Ant this community is awesome. As far as I have checked, no trolling is going on. A nice place to meet people.


That's just Heresy - comes with being the best...:victory:


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Played dawn of war after I got into the tabletop and can understand people going into it via dawn of war. 

As long as they dont lecture me that they know best then I dont mind, but i think that goes for everyone. If you like 40k and aren't a douche then your all right by me


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Everyone's allowed their own opinion. If it's different from mine, as long as they don't speak it, I'm fine. 

No, but seriously, my pet hate is "yeah but in Dawn of War" as an excuse. Sack that, Dawn of War was a poor attempt at creating a game for Warhammer. In the end, it was an RTS with Warhammer names and models.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I thought Final Liberation was a far better game...


----------



## jpunk (Feb 8, 2009)

TheKingElessar said:


> That's just Heresy - comes with being the best...:victory:


Testify, brother.


And for the record, everyones cool with me. We're all geeks of one stripe or another, although I do reserve the right to mock LARPers mercilessly. All in good fun though.


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

I was doing tabletop battles 20 years ago.. been there, seen that! :so_happy: Now I just read 40k, do a bit of writing, but use my old figures for reference. I certainly don't mind anyone being on this site, the more the merrier!!


----------



## xXRich07Xx (Apr 24, 2010)

Vaz said:


> Everyone's allowed their own opinion. If it's different from mine, as long as they don't speak it, I'm fine.
> 
> No, but seriously, my pet hate is "yeah but in Dawn of War" as an excuse. Sack that, Dawn of War was a poor attempt at creating a game for Warhammer. In the end, it was an RTS with Warhammer names and models


G uess you hated the fantasy ps1 games too then eh? I like educating newbies about the various differences between the TT and the vidja games . And DOW2 was quite a fun game IMO.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

i was into the tabletop well before the DoW series came out, and i'm fine if you enjoy both but really which one is more constructive :laugh:


----------



## Hialmar (Feb 19, 2008)

I am not sure that this question would make sense to anyone over the age of maybe 14 or so. If you have any maturity at all somebody elses interests (at least regarding non-crucial issues like gaming) should have no bearing on you whatsoever, and you should not care one way or the other.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Hialmar said:


> I am not sure that this question would make sense to anyone over the age of maybe 14 or so. If you have any maturity at all somebody elses interests (at least regarding non-crucial issues like gaming) should have no bearing on you whatsoever, and you should not care one way or the other.


Very true, though i do think calling yourself A 40K fan based on playing DOW is akin to saying your a star wars fan because you watched caravan of courage as a kid.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

The majority of people I meet for gaming at the moment are either roleplayers, ccg or computer games oriented and tabletop stuff comes second.
I don't see it as a real problem I still get a few games in every now and then and it frees up more time to make a dent in my painting backlog but the point is although I have no real interest in roleplaying and only a passing knowledge of yugioh and magic I still manage to have decent conversations with them and will still go to the club even if there is no chance of a battle.
The hobby has quite a broad crossover outside of just computer games and tabletop and with a little effort its fairly easy to find common ground.


----------



## Fire Lord (Feb 15, 2009)

I played 40k first. Later, I got into the video games. The video games don't do 40k justice, but that may be tough to do with ratings for younger audiences.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Fire Lord said:


> I played 40k first. Later, I got into the video games. The video games don't do 40k justice, but that may be tough to do with ratings for younger audiences.


Are we talking about 40k, or Iron Man 2...? :laugh:


----------



## Wiggles (Apr 26, 2010)

Non-tabletop 40k fans are like rock band gruopies. The don't play an instrument or sing but they definately make the band seem cooler or more important. So yeah 40k "groupies" help the hobby by perpetuating exposure into the mainstream.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Wiggles said:


> Non-tabletop 40k fans are like rock band gruopies. The don't play an instrument or sing but they definately make the band seem cooler or more important. So yeah 40k "groupies" help the hobby by perpetuating exposure into the mainstream.


So your saying none table top 40k fans are like shallow bimbo's who want to sleep with 40k in the hope of some fame and fortune but they ultimately get discarded by 40k when hes done and spend the rest of there life looking after an bastard child of 40k (warmachine anyone) and self harming,dugs and hooking?


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> So your saying none table top 40k fans are like shallow bimbo's who want to sleep with 40k in the hope of some fame and fortune but they ultimately get discarded by 40k when hes done and spend the rest of there life looking after an bastard child of 40k (warmachine anyone) and self harming,dugs and hooking?


I don't think that was quite the point that he was getting at.


----------



## LiamDawson27 (Apr 25, 2010)

I at first tried to start 40k, but failed(to young) so I played DoW and tried to stay with 40k as much as possible, until I have now started again with BA. The games are good for people who are interested, but no so sure.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

wombat_tree said:


> I don't think that was quite the point that he was getting at.


maybe, but i prefer my version, i dont think describing non table toppers as being like groupies is a good analogy.
Fact is being a "Fan" these days is such a loose term, the word fan has been cheapened by popular internet media and face book and such, the term fan derives from "Fanatic" , so by the very definition of fanatical for 40k you would need to be at the very least involved in the table top game, DOW is not 40k , black library fiction is not 40k, 40k is the big grey book, your army,your codex, the table top, your opponent and you thrashing his pants off, everything else is fluff and gravy.

Lets look at gravy for a moment, I love gravy, but if all i ever ate was gravy then i couldnt claim to be a fan of sunday roasts could i? i could be a fan of gravy ,that would be fine but given the choice of only gravy or only sunday roast , then gravy wouldnt get a look in, but personally i think the are both great together, that is on the understanding that its good gravy, you know the original gravy not gravy 2, gravy 2 is just terrible, its like someone came along and got hold of gravy and took out the good bits of the gravy and essentially left me with less gravy and its a watered down thin gravy with no substance, none of those little bits of meat.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> maybe, but i prefer my version, i dont think describing non table toppers as being like groupies is a good analogy.
> Fact is being a "Fan" these days is such a loose term, the word fan has been cheapened by popular internet media and face book and such, the term fan derives from "Fanatic" , so by the very definition of fanatical for 40k you would need to be at the very least involved in the table top game, DOW is not 40k , black library fiction is not 40k, 40k is the big grey book, your army,your codex, the table top, your opponent and you thrashing his pants off, everything else is fluff and gravy.
> 
> Lets look at gravy for a moment, I love gravy, but if all i ever ate was gravy then i couldnt claim to be a fan of sunday roasts could i? i could be a fan of gravy ,that would be fine but given the choice of only gravy or only sunday roast , then gravy wouldnt get a look in, but personally i think the are both great together, that is on the understanding that its good gravy, you know the original gravy not gravy 2, gravy 2 is just terrible, its like someone came along and got hold of gravy and took out the good bits of the gravy and essentially left me with less gravy and its a watered down thin gravy with no substance, none of those little bits of meat.


Analogies are fun. Have you taken your meds today?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

TheKingElessar said:


> Analogies are fun. Have you taken your meds today?


nope, the crazy is fully out:shok:


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Sunday Roast with out gravy is _Heresy_!

Good explanation of the analogy though


----------



## Fire Lord (Feb 15, 2009)

TheKingElessar said:


> Are we talking about 40k, or Iron Man 2...? :laugh:


My point being I think the DOW series are a bit soft. They don't capture the grimdarkness quiet as strongly as I believe it to be. I have no opinion of IM2, as I haven't seen it yet. :so_happy:


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

It was good, but it's not as gritty as Batman films are, which, given the alcoholic main character, it could easily be. Still, not necessarily a bad thing, I enjoyed Spidermen being that way, and X-Men. Wolverine was less disappointing for being kiddy-friendly than for destroying Deadpool in the series of films by turning him into something he very much is not.

Sigh. Back on-topic...I hate how Warp Spiders were king in DoW, but REALLY aren't in 40k. Makes me sad.


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

I actually didnt play ANY type of table top or ccg until I was 20yrs old. Just so happened that I was stationed with some people who grew up on D&D and they were really good friends. Admittedly, when they asked me over for their sat night gaming episodes, I laughed. I thought people who played those types of things were nerds/dorks/whatever. Little did I know, that once I let that bias go, I had a great time. After about 6 months of gaming with them they brought out Warhammer fantasy and I was like WTF is this?! I was instantly hooked on it and went on a buying frenzy. When I left the military, I left all my models with them to split up between them and havnt had a chance to get into it until now. Happened to be telling my 9yr old about the games we played and he got interested. I had played DoW so I thought I'd get us into the TT. Havnt had a chance to actually play a game yet, but I did find that I missed the putting together and painting part. 
My point is, I kept up with 40k and fantasy through the books. I snatch every book I can get my hands on. Every expansion of DoW that came out I got. Yes, the rules are different for both, but why do the people have to be different than you or I? Your going to get your arogant jerks no matter what. Instead of bashing someone for their choice (like I did), try inviting them to "your world" and showing them the kind of fun that they can have. You either swing them to the game and now you have a new opponent or you dont. What did you really lose? 

Loki


----------

